# Playstore Fehler: [RPC:S-5:AEC-0]



## Modders Vision (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!

Seit 2 Tagen kann ich im Playstor einfach nichts mehr runterladen. Wenn ich auf download touche und dann noch auf zustimmen, sollte die App eig. runtergeladen werden, aber es passiert nichts, außer, dass sich der Playstore aufhängt...
Ich habe ein HTC HD2 mit Android 4.1.2
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

Vg,
Modders Vision


----------



## Trolli91 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Playstore downloaded nichts mehr*

Mal ganz lapidar gefragt:
Du hast das Internet für den Play Store in keiner Weise beschnitten? zB Hintergrunddaten dafür (oder für "Medien" ) ausgeknipst? Keine Apps die in irgendeiner Form die Internetanbindung beeinflussen können?


----------



## Modders Vision (20. Mai 2013)

Welche Apps könnten das denn sein?


----------



## Trolli91 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Playstore downloaded nichts mehr*

An die könntest du dich wahrscheinlich erinnern 
Hab den letzten Satz sowieso überlesen (das sich der Play Store aufhängt). Hast du mal die apk vom Play Store irgendwo heruntergeladen und neu installiert? manchmal hilft das schon


----------



## Modders Vision (20. Mai 2013)

Soll ich den alten dann deinstallieren?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Playstore downloaded nichts mehr*

Mal den alten deinstallieren (wenn das geht) und den hier draufpacken:

Google Play Store - APK - Download - CHIP Handy Welt


----------



## Modders Vision (20. Mai 2013)

Beim herunterladen der apk is mir gerade aufgefallen, dass auch der downloadmanager nicht mehr richtig funktioniert, so werden in der statusleiste keine infos zum download mehr angezeigt...
Und das neu installieren des play stores zeigt keine änderung 
Also der Downloadmanager funktioniert wieder, die Benachrichtigunhen waren nur deaktiviert.
Beim Playstore kommt immer die Fehlermeldung: "Fehler beim abrufen von Informationen vom Server: [RPC:S-5:AEC-0]"


----------



## Modders Vision (21. Mai 2013)

Ich habe jetzt mal verschiedene Varianten ausprobiert, wie abmelden, daten der anwendung löschen, anwendung deinstallieren, die apk von chip zu installieren, day gerät neu starten und wieder neu anmelden, aber nach wie vor bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bitte helft mir!


----------



## Trolli91 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Playstore downloaded nichts mehr*

"Fehler beim Abrufen von Informationen" Fehlercode: [rpc:s-5:aec-0]

Das hast du demzufolge bereits probiert? Habe auch in den Kommentaren gelesen das jemand nach entfernen des Google-Accounts noch den Cache geleert hat, Handy neustartete und es erst dann gewerkelt hat. Vielleicht bringt dir das ja Glück


----------



## Modders Vision (21. Mai 2013)

Ich habe nochmal bisschen rum gesucht und ausprobiert, in einem englischen forum fand ich den Tipp das Google Konto zu löschen alle Daten der App zu löschen, die Updates zu deinstallieren, sodass alles wieder auf den Werkseinstellungen ist, dann neu starten, mit einer anderen ID anmelden, Play Store Update laden, Konto löschen, Daten wieder alle löschen, nochmal neu starten, mit richtiger ID anmelden und es ging


----------



## Trolli91 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Playstore downloaded nichts mehr*

Schön das es wieder geht  Bei meinem Link hättest du genau den Spaß auf Deutsch gehabt


----------



## Modders Vision (21. Mai 2013)

Danke dir 
Jetzt durfte ich nach 5Monaten und 4reperaturen in Folge endlich wieder mein Motorola Motoluxe abholen, aber das HD2 brauche ich jetzt erst noch, weil die des Handy zerflashed haben, weil ich ein Custom ROM drauf hatte, aber das war ja eig. egal, weil ich hab eh schon extra Geld gezahlt, wegen Displaybruch (was ich im nachhinein NIE mehr machen würde). Und die haben alles gelöscht und das Mainboard getauscht... Aber ich dachte mir schon, dass die keine Lieferengpässe haben...
Ich werde auf jeden Gall nichts mehr bei Saturn und Mediamarkt kaufen, der Service is zum


----------

